# destin surf fishing



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello , I am a new user of the forum so please be patient until i learn how to post pictures .I have been fishing since thursday every morning with little luck, but today finally the gate opened up 6:30 am 28" inch red folowed by 3 nice pompano.Finally my fishing buddy showed up and help me reset the rods. One hour later we got a single and a double hook up on pompano about 3-4 lbs a piece.Got a few more reds all over the slot,(all reds got safely released) change my bait to smaller sandfleas and game on got 3 more pompano. What a day, we gave up arround 10 am and had a total of 9 pompano in between the two of us.rod 12 foot penn torque,reel daiwa emblem pro 5500, line 20lb power pro,hooks 1/0 owner light wire,bait live sand fleas.:thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Glad you stuck it out, tweaked your style, and now your the one HOOKED!!

Good job, thanks for sharing!*


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update!! Headed to Grayton later today. Hope to get some.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome catch. Did you have a take or buy the fleas? I looked and didn't see any 4/8. I fished a good looking cut with no luck and the guy next to me fished a random spot straight from the walk way and caught 2 reds, 2 pompano, and a sheepshead in about an hour all on fresh shrimp. Luck... Gotta have it.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

What kinda pompano rig did you use? Are those floats right at the end?


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Great looking pomps!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

The pay day you got today was worth the wait what a Great Day!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Thats a good day of surf fishing, good job man.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys sorry for the late answer , I have a rake and got me some live sand fleas . Usually early in the am or late pm you get more fleas. 
I used a simple 2 hook pompano rig , floats only on the top hooks , The pink stuff above the hook can be find in bass pro at the fly fishing section.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice! I like to tie some color to the hooks myself and use floats, similar to a bucktail jig only no weight. Ever since I have increased my hook ups, I think it attracts the fish.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent report! So glad to hear an encouraging report while I'm returning home to SRB. I left for vacay on the lull that everyone else was experiencing, and I return tomorrow in hopes to catch some fish this upcoming week. Thanks for sharing your report with us... I'm fired up and ready to fish!


----------

